# EF-M mount lenses



## Drizzt321 (Jul 22, 2013)

So, just got my EOS-M in the mail w/22mm lens, but I was curious if any 3rd parties have announced/released lenses for the EF-M mount. I know there's the 18-55 and new 11-22 that just came out, but those are Canon lenses. I'm curious if anyone else is putting anything on this mount without the need for an adapter.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 22, 2013)

Samyang have so far commited with thei
R forthcoming 16mm f2.0 and 300mm mirror lens.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 23, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Samyang have so far commited with thei
> R forthcoming 16mm f2.0 and 300mm mirror lens.



Ohh...they have a 16mm f/2.0? Nice. Not sure how I feel about a mirror 300mm, but always nice to see people trying out different things.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 24, 2013)

I wrote to Sigma:

_Hello Brad,
We have no plans at this time to support the EOS-M mount.

Yours Truly,
Paul Pizzano
Sigma Corporation of America_


Bummer. I was hoping for _at least_ their existing 30/60mm F2.8 DN/A mirrorless lenses, but oh well...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 24, 2013)

brad-man said:


> I wrote to Sigma:
> 
> _Hello Brad,
> We have no plans at this time to support the EOS-M mount.
> ...



 Yea, it'd be nice to have another option for AF lenses.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jul 24, 2013)

I highly doubt any 3rd party company will develop M lenses since this mount is only used by 1 camera so far and it's not very popular to begin with. Maybe in the future with newer models and more people adapting to it they will…
Furthermore, the EF adapter works pretty well and isn't that big..so..you can always just use the adapter with EF-S lenses instead that are cheaper than EF.
I also believe the M isn't everyone's one and only camera..many M owners also own DSLRs from Canon…so personally even for me, i wouldn't want to buy M lenses when i have EF lenses that will work with both systems..
The EOS M isn't good enough yet to be the one camera to own..unlike owners of Fuji or Sony where they would sell all the DSLR gears and move to those CSC cameras and their only camera.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree with almost everything you say, with two observations to make



spinworkxroy said:


> I highly doubt any 3rd party company will develop M lenses since this mount is only used by 1 camera so far



Samyang have. As discussed earlier in the thread.



spinworkxroy said:


> ..unlike owners of Fuji or Sony where they would sell all the DSLR gears and move to those CSC cameras and their only camera.



I'm sure cases exist where people have done this, but in my opinion anybody who does this must only have very specific needs that these cameras exactly satisfy. For me a camera system is nothing without a strong system. I haven't seen the exotic telephotos for NEX (I know you can adapt alpha and legacy MAF lenses) and certainly not for Fuji.

My take, as with all CSC's, is that they are only really compact with a pancake. I'm happy with running 3 camera bodies, as each has a strength for a particular purpose. Adaptability is the key for me, but the M is never going to be my perfect camera, in the same way that my 7D is never going to be my perfect camera. But combined along with the T3i (mainly for video) I have a system that, for me, is pretty near to perfect.

Would I spend a lot of money on an EF-m lens? Probably not, as I would rather buy an EF / EF-s lens and keep my options open.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree with all of you. Like many others, I would not have purchased the _M_ without the drastically reduced price. It will still serve as a backup. However, I really like the camera and the 22mm. I have the zoom and it is a nice lens, but it is a little too large for my taste. I prefer to carry my _M_ in my cargo pants pocket, and would like one or two more lenses that will also travel in my other pockets. I don't believe a zoom lens will ever qualify and I really want faster lenses anyway. In all honesty, I'd be thrilled with just a 35-40mm f/2.2. I do have the shorty 40, but with the adapter, it's still a little large. Hopefully, when the newer version(s) are released the video crowd will jump on the bandwagon and market share will increase...


----------



## Mellonhead (Jul 24, 2013)

spinworkxroy said:


> ... The EOS M isn't good enough yet to be the one camera to own...



Yes it is. I ditched my trusty 30D for the EOS-M and have not regretted it. You do not need a 1D, 5D etc... in order to get sharp portraits, landscapes and sports shots. Yes, it has some limitations, but they're easy to work around. It's more versatile than any point-and-shoot, and has picture quality to rival some new DSLR's, and a lot of older DSLR's.

For professionals, there's no replacement for a pro-level DSLR, but for the rest of us....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 24, 2013)

spinworkxroy said:


> Furthermore, the EF adapter works pretty well and isn't that big..so..you can always just use the adapter with EF-S lenses instead that are cheaper than EF.



Sure, the adapter isn't that big, but the lenses are a lot bigger than they _need_ to be for the EOS-M. Of course, a 500mm lens is a 500mm lens. Hard to get around that except with DO, and that isn't working great yet.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 24, 2013)

My price reduced EOS-M is coming tomorrow with the 18-55 IS lens. Would someone comment on image quality between the 22 and the lens I will be getting? I decided that the 22 will probably be available for some time even if Canon discontinues the camera so I could buy it later. I did order the adapter after holding my breath for such an expensive extension tube. Value wise I'm sure that I'll have my fun putting on my EF and EF-S lenses on the little guy but I wanted to see how the screen worked outside first before I put any more money in it. I have just bought the latest hoodman loupe with the cinema strap for my big camera (strap is adjustable). They may be my viewfinder for this camera once you set all the settings with the touch screen (solves my sunlight problem). Anyway I'm expecting fun.


----------



## sjprg (Jul 24, 2013)

I got a brand new EOS-M body only off of Ebay for $270.00 free shipping and a genuine Canon adapter for $75.00 and $25.00 for expedited shipping from China. Works great on my Canon 28-300 with a 2XTC.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 24, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> My price reduced EOS-M is coming tomorrow with the 18-55 IS lens. Would someone comment on image quality between the 22 and the lens I will be getting?



They're both good. I don't pixel peep. Got the 11-22 on the way.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 24, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Bruce Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My price reduced EOS-M is coming tomorrow with the 18-55 IS lens. Would someone comment on image quality between the 22 and the lens I will be getting?
> ...



The reason I didn't get the 18-55 is it's f/3.5-5.6. If it'd be f/2.8 throughout the focal range I'd definitely have gone with it, even if it was $50 or $100 more. f/2.0 on the 22mm is great, but I'd accept a bit higher cost and small increase in size for a good normal f/2.8 zoom.


----------



## FunPhotons (Jul 24, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce Photography said:
> ...



Yeah, at 2.8 it would probably be more expensive than that and bigger?

I'm fine with the zoom, good walkabout lens. I also like the f/2 of the prime.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 24, 2013)

FunPhotons said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > FunPhotons said:
> ...



If it's $400-500, I'd be happy to spend that money. Granted, the EF-S 17-55 f/2.8 is ~$1K, so it's unlikely I'd we'd get a 2.8 lens for any less than that from Canon.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 25, 2013)

I am hoping that Canon will announce some M-mount primes. I would love a 15mm f/2.8. A small 50mm f/2 IS would be great too
In fact I'd be happy going on vacation with the EOS-M, the 22mm, and a 15mm 2.8. The 50mm would just be gravy


----------



## Etienne (Jul 25, 2013)

I am reluctant on the 11-22 because of it's slow aperture

I wish they had made it an 11-16 f/2.8


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 25, 2013)

I am lucky to own all three lenses, 11-22mm, 22mm, and 18-55mm. All lenses perform great I feel, and perform much better than Canon's EF consumer quality zoom lenses which I have owned in the past, 20-35mm, 28-105mm, 100-300mm.

While not as good as my L lenses, they are certainly high quality and well built. Their optics are very good, as the tests have been showing.


----------



## Bruce Photography (Jul 25, 2013)

eosuser1234 said:


> I am lucky to own all three lenses, 11-22mm, 22mm, and 18-55mm. All lenses perform great I feel, and perform much better than Canon's EF consumer quality zoom lenses which I have owned in the past, 20-35mm, 28-105mm, 100-300mm.
> 
> While not as good as my L lenses, they are certainly high quality and well built. Their optics are very good, as the tests have been showing.



What tests? Do you have the hyperlink? How did you get an 11-22mm -- I don't think it is released in the US. Even B&H and Adorama don't have any listing for it. I've seen preview write-up but no actual tests or sample images. I'm trying to guage whether I need a 22 when the 18-55 covers that same range. I'd really want the F2 part for low light but since I have the adapter, I thought I'd just use my 24mm 1.4 lens.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Jul 25, 2013)

Bruce Photography said:


> eosuser1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I am lucky to own all three lenses, 11-22mm, 22mm, and 18-55mm. All lenses perform great I feel, and perform much better than Canon's EF consumer quality zoom lenses which I have owned in the past, 20-35mm, 28-105mm, 100-300mm.
> ...



The tests the Japanese magazines have done. I got the 11-22mm because I live in Japan. If you want the 22mm f2 its a good lense and at the prices for it, you would appreciate not having to carry the adaptor and weight of the 24mm f/1.4


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 25, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> FunPhotons said:
> 
> 
> > Drizzt321 said:
> ...



If it's of any interest, my Sigma 18-50 f2.8 DC macro works just fine on my EOS M, via the adaptor, if you need that range and that aperture you could do a lot worse and spend a lot more, obviously it's a more bulky package, but then anything but a pancake becomes a different size propostion anyway.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 25, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > FunPhotons said:
> ...



Yea, it's the size & bulk thing. I know with a f/2.8 I'd have to deal with a somewhat larger lens anyway, but I was hoping with the M mount it could still be a bit smaller. That's kinda the point of getting an M, is the size.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah I kinda realised that. You have to kinda realise that the physics of what you want kinda don't stack up. You had kinda mentioned the canon equivalent, which you would have to kinda adapt anyway.


----------



## noncho (Jul 25, 2013)

It would be great Canon to make something like 40/2, 60/1.8, 100/2 - they should be smaller and with better quality than the old EF primes. This system need primes!


----------



## Etienne (Jul 25, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Yeah I kinda realised that. You have to kinda realise that the physics of what you want kinda don't stack up. You had kinda mentioned the canon equivalent, which you would have to kinda adapt anyway.



You kinda might think of kinda cutin' kinda down on your use of the word "kinda", don't ya kinda think?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 25, 2013)

I hate kinda.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 25, 2013)

Come ona you guysa. Let'sa notta be unkinda.


----------

